# Mother Nature



## ZaneybyLizane (Nov 19, 2016)

A watercolor painting on a cardboard canvas. Inspired by feminism and the role of the black women as Eve, mother of all mothers. The world map of Pangea illustrates the power of the black woman to bring the world back together. Original design. 

For sale on Etsy, I'm a new artist and would appreciate any feedback!


----------

